# Rub Questions



## qsbbq88 (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone heard of the company texas bbq rubs? If so any reviews and feedback would be awesome I just bought 4 varieties in 2 pound bags each.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm not familiar with the name. Just a note, for best flavor try to buy only as much as you will use in 3-6 months. Beyond that, ground herbs and spices in rubs can lose flavor and become flat tasting. Good luck...JJ


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 12, 2016)

QSBBQ88 said:


> Anyone heard of the company texas bbq rubs? If so any reviews and feedback would be awesome I just bought 4 varieties in 2 pound bags each.


Yes, I have, but I have not tried their rubs. A lot of people in Texas swear by them.


----------



## joe black (Mar 12, 2016)

IMO,  you can't beat Jeff's rub and sauce recipes that are available here.  They are very user friendly and can easily be tweaked to suit your personal taste.  The proceeds from the sale of the recipes goes to the maintenance of this great site.


----------



## lemans (Mar 12, 2016)

I agree with Joe. Jeffs rub and sauce is great on everything and you can add or subtract to suit your own taste!!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> IMO, you can't beat Jeff's rub and sauce recipes that are available here. They are very user friendly and can easily be tweaked to suit your personal taste. The proceeds from the sale of the recipes goes to the maintenance of this great site.


Jeff put many years of trial and error into his sauce and rub...Can't beat his results!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2016)

I agree with the above!

Jeff's rub & sauce.

Al


----------



## muralboy (Mar 12, 2016)

Jeffs rubs and sauce rocks. Have a 13# brisket in right now with the Texas style rub


----------



## 3montes (Mar 12, 2016)

I am on their mailing list and they send out some good info and tutorials. Never tried their rub but I have no doubt it would be very good. They seem like stand up guys and know what they are talking about. I have been using Jeffs recipes with my own tweaks of course and have been very pleased.


----------



## heymirth (Mar 12, 2016)

I have found a rub called MEAT CHURCH HONEY HOG is awesome. I buy it by the 5lb bag.  Also their DEZZ NUTS is like making a candy rib


----------

